#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  Specific Heats and Weights Various Solid, Luquids, Gas and Vapours

## themule

Properties of various materials, liquids & gases.

See More: Specific Heats and Weights Various Solid, Luquids, Gas and Vapours

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank for shared.

----------

